# bad hunt



## btanner (Dec 3, 2009)

just got back in from my first duck hunting trip out of state with BUSTIN BEAKS outfitters in poplar bluff MO. We really liked our outfitter but they really put the screws to us when it came to shooting ducks, there was another group ther before we got there really nice group, but they had been there for a week and had shot ducks everyday and i'm talking like 20 to 30 ducks a day except for 1 that they shot 5 or six, they payed the same amount of money we did and they got taken to the better pit 3 days in a row and was also driven to ther pit with a ARGO in the rice fields. My dad just had a stint put in his artery 1 month a ago and can't walk very far with out getting out of breath, we had to walk at least 100+ yards through the rice fields 2 times and about 50 to another. Watching my dad struggle and watching him fall twice really upset me but the more i heard the other group shoot the moore upset i got since we were sitting there in the cold pouring rain not shooting  anything. our guide wanted to combine us with the other group in the pit but the other guide didn't want to. Now i'm not one to complain but when u spend 700.00 just for the outfitter not including cost for everything else i'm really disapointed. Our guide said we could have another day for free but we decided that it would not worth spending another 90.00 on hotel and + another permit wasn't worth it. We killed 4 ducks in 2days and they were on the first day while the other group shot 20 one day and 30 another and got shoferred to there pit. I'm really upset about this and we will never use this outfitter again.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry you had a bad experience.  Was the other group repeat customers by chance?  IMO they guides should rotate the blinds between the groups to avoid this situation.  They KNOW where the birds are.


----------



## PaulD (Dec 3, 2009)

Word of mouth can make or break a business. Hate to hear you had a bad trip.


----------



## Wood Smoke (Dec 3, 2009)

You may want to integrate or add this to the other thread about Missouri guides. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=416897

Sorry you and your dad had a bad trip.  "Been there, done that" in Mississippi once also, and it stunk.  We ended up driving up to Memphis to go see Graceland to kill a day ..... and I have to say that it was worth the side trip to visit Elvis!

It'd be nice to hear the final results from ngaduck about his trip because according to his post he was also there within the last few days, and to at least have a fair opportunity to tell how things went with his guided hunt.


----------



## btanner (Dec 3, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> Sorry you had a bad experience.  Was the other group repeat customers by chance?  IMO they guides should rotate the blinds between the groups to avoid this situation.  They KNOW where the birds are.



i agree they new were the birds were and they was repeat customers but they just lost repeat customers to


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 3, 2009)

Georgiaboy and I were the other group.  This was our third year hunting with Ryan and Adam.  Your first day was a crap shoot.  We went out with them scouting on Monday and none of their fields were looking good.  They made exceptions for you and your dad that they normally do not do.  We killed 5 ducks on Monday, and we did not get to hunt the afternoon like you guys did.  We also have never been offered another day at the cost of the hotel.  You really should have stayed the third day.  There were new ducks pouring in.  The field that ya'll hunted on Wed was where we had our best hunts last year.  Why they would not work that field, I don't know.  At 10:30 we only had 5 ducks, and we were packing it up to go when the birds started to show up.  

Your guide, Adam, usually has a 4-wheeler, but it was in the shop.  He had to borrow one to take you guys out. 

You guys hunted 2 days.  When hunting that short amount of time, you really can't accurately judge how good the hunting is.  This year has not been the best year to spend money on a guided waterfowl hunt.  The hunting, everywhere, has been terrible.  Many in AR are saying this was the worst opener ever.  Here in LA, the season has not been any better than a GA season.  Up until this last front, the Dakotas have not seen the numbers of migrating birds that are normal.


----------



## tgw925 (Dec 3, 2009)

i hunt about 30 miles south of poparbluff all november and december..i just got back from there...they are just now getting alot of ducks...im sorry to hear about your hunt...better luck next time.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2009)

those guys are buddies of mine and they do whatever it takes to make all the clients happy. They offered you a FREE extra day to hunt. I dont know how long you've hunted rice fields, but you can't predict which fields ducks will hit. And I'm not bashing your dad in any way, but if 50 to 100 yards in rice  is a struggle for him, maybe you should have brought an atv for him. Sorry you think you got a raw deal, but I personally don't think the outfitters should be bashed when they tried to offer another trip to make it up.


----------



## CUTT'EM 76 (Dec 3, 2009)

I had a stint when I was 29.I know how your dad feels but,I would have made sure there would be transportation to and from the blind or brought my own if it was allowed.


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 3, 2009)

btanner ,don't give up on Ryan or Adam. They are great guys. I wouldn't hesitate going hunting with them. This is how they make a living so I know they tried to do what they could at the time.


----------



## Dux (Dec 3, 2009)

It's called hunting for a reason... Sheesh


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 3, 2009)

btw the field you hunted is one of thier 2 top producers every year. I rolled up last year and literally got out of the truck, got in the "east Field" pit and we shot 4 limits in 17 minutes. The next day 45, and the third one hour.Day in and day out there is not a better pit in the boothill.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> btw the field you hunted is one of thier 2 top producers every year. I rolled up last year and literally got out of the truck, got in the "east Field" pit and we shot 4 limits in 17 minutes. The next day 45, and the third one hour.Day in and day out there is not a better pit in the boothill.


2 3/4 #4,s


----------



## btanner (Dec 3, 2009)

mizzippi jb said:


> those guys are buddies of mine and they do whatever it takes to make all the clients happy. They offered you a FREE extra day to hunt. I dont know how long you've hunted rice fields, but you can't predict which fields ducks will hit. And I'm not bashing your dad in any way, but if 50 to 100 yards in rice  is a struggle for him, maybe you should have brought an atv for him. Sorry you think you got a raw deal, but I personally don't think the outfitters should be bashed when they tried to offer another trip to make it up.



we would have if we had known to bring one, yeah free extra day plus we would have to pay for another 90.00 a night hotel room and another day of permit for another morning of no ducks so i don't see free trip. we payed the same amount everybody else they new where the ducks were, if not they wouldn't have taken the other group to the same pit. Adam told us that they shot 20 ducks the morning before and was about to limit out yesterday morning and think outfitters should be bashed for bad service. if it were my buddies that gave u bad service i'm sure you would be bashing them


----------



## btanner (Dec 3, 2009)

ngaduck said:


> Georgiaboy and I were the other group.  This was our third year hunting with Ryan and Adam.  Your first day was a crap shoot.  We went out with them scouting on Monday and none of their fields were looking good.  They made exceptions for you and your dad that they normally do not do.  We killed 5 ducks on Monday, and we did not get to hunt the afternoon like you guys did.  We also have never been offered another day at the cost of the hotel.  You really should have stayed the third day.  There were new ducks pouring in.  The field that ya'll hunted on Wed was where we had our best hunts last year.  Why they would not work that field, I don't know.  At 10:30 we only had 5 ducks, and we were packing it up to go when the birds started to show up.
> 
> Your guide, Adam, usually has a 4-wheeler, but it was in the shop.  He had to borrow one to take you guys out.
> 
> You guys hunted 2 days.  When hunting that short amount of time, you really can't accurately judge how good the hunting is.  This year has not been the best year to spend money on a guided waterfowl hunt.  The hunting, everywhere, has been terrible.  Many in AR are saying this was the worst opener ever.  Here in LA, the season has not been any better than a GA season.  Up until this last front, the Dakotas have not seen the numbers of migrating birds that are normal.



the 4 four wheeler was not our problem if borrowing one is what he had to do thats fine but we stilled pay the amount u did and u got better service so wouldn't u be upset. Aam said u shot 20 ducks tuesday morning and limited out wensday yeah tuesday was a crap shoot wensday was even worst why did Ryan not want us in the same blind as yall like Adam wanted


----------



## Nitro (Dec 3, 2009)

btanner said:


> we would have if we had known to bring one, yeah free extra day plus we would have to pay for another 90.00 a night hotel room and another day of permit for another morning of no ducks so i don't see free trip. we payed the same amount everybody else they new where the ducks were, if not they wouldn't have taken the other group to the same pit. Adam told us that they shot 20 ducks the morning before and was about to limit out yesterday morning and think outfitters should be bashed for bad service. if it were my buddies that gave u bad service i'm sure you would be bashing them



Probably not. Some here know the difference between a fair chase Duck hunt and not a duck shoot.

If you want to merely shoot a bunch of ducks, may I suggest- 

www.huntmallards.com

Sounds like Skeeter Branch will be more your speed.

You and your Dad can stand in a nice warm blind and wait on the "guides" to open the pen and let em loose.

I think you have a lot to learn about hunting.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 3, 2009)

Ryan and Adam take alot of pride in their operation and IMO are 1 of if not the best outfitters in southern Mo. I'm sure that they did the best they could to make sure you had a successful hunt as they do with all clients. Like most stories, this one has two sides.


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 4, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Probably not. Some here know the difference between a fair chase Duck hunt and not a duck shoot.
> 
> If you want to merely shoot a bunch of ducks, may I suggest-
> 
> ...



 i'm laughing at him b/c your right!


----------



## ngaduck (Dec 4, 2009)

It was actually Ryan's suggestion to hunt both parties in one pit.  If I were given the choice, I would have had no problem hunting the field ya'll were in.  Like I said, we have had some our best hunts out of that field.  With the number of birds in the area, there was no way to know which fields would be better.  As for having to walk to the pit, we do our fair share of walking also.  We expect it, it is still duck hunting.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 4, 2009)

Nitro said:


> Probably not. Some here know the difference between a fair chase Duck hunt and not a duck shoot.
> 
> If you want to merely shoot a bunch of ducks, may I suggest-
> 
> ...



The mighty Nitro is correct.

Wild birds are never a 100% sure thing.


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 4, 2009)

I hate that you guys didn't get on ducks.  When you left we had 5 ducks in the pit.  I know ya'll were cold and wet just like we were.  As we were packing up ngaduck was sending his pup after a dead cripple and ducks started raining in.  We talked to Ryan and Dad and I told him to call the hotel and tell them we would pay for another night just to stay and hunt a few more hours.  The next 19 ducks were shot after everyone left.  We figured $30-40 more each was well worth shooting more ducks.  I also knew/felt that due to the full moon and cold front ducks would be moving later.  

The only reason I didn't pay the full amount and hunt another day is work and family obligations.  There were thousands of ducks coming in and we were all about a day in front of a huge push due to freezing up north.  

We enjoyed meeting you guys and I have plenty of meat and would be glad to share a couple of bags of breasts with you.  Send me your # and I will meet you with some if you want?  We already had birds in the freezer before we came.  

**Last year the pit you were in was the top pit.  Adam took you guys on an afternoon hunt which they have never allowed me to do in 3 years.  I know it didn't work out but it seemed they were doing all they could to put us on ducks.  If we had not have agreed to stay and pay for the extra room charges we would have only killed 5.  I would have been disappointed but not mad, it just goes that way sometimes.  I have hunted PLENTY and never fired a shot at a duck.  You may not know it but Adam worked from 4:00 a.m. until 6 p.m. as best as I can remember your first day.  That doesn't include whatever he did to prep that night at home for the next day.  Thats a lot of hard work when its cold and on little sleep.  He is also one of the best meat callers I have ever heard and you guys had 2 guides which was one guide per hunter.  That is pretty much unheard of in my experience (extra $ and an extra caller/set of eyes makes a difference!).  I kind of thought the east field (your pit) was the better choice and it may have been if the ducks had arrived 1 hour sooner...


----------



## DUCKAHOLIC86 (Dec 4, 2009)

Also realize that the first part of the season is very hit or miss.  It can be your best shoot but it can also be your worst shoot.  I bet if you were to go back in the middle of December you would not be unsatisfied.  You will actually probaly redact your previous statements.


----------



## rapid fire (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome to the world of duck hunting.  They absolutely have a mind of their own.  I have hunted timber and watched ducks come into a hole 100yds away and wouldn't touch our hole.  Then again sometimes you're in the right place at the right time and it's mighty fun.  Give it another try and maybe you will be in that right spot next time.


----------



## fishndinty (Dec 6, 2009)

rapid fire said:


> Welcome to the world of duck hunting.  They absolutely have a mind of their own.  I have hunted timber and watched ducks come into a hole 100yds away and wouldn't touch our hole.  Then again sometimes you're in the right place at the right time and it's mighty fun.  Give it another try and maybe you will be in that right spot next time.



I haven't been on the X yet in my duck hunting career, but I have been close enough to keep trying!!!


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Dec 8, 2009)

*"BootHeel"*



mizzippi jb said:


> btw the field you hunted is one of thier 2 top producers every year. I rolled up last year and literally got out of the truck, got in the "east Field" pit and we shot 4 limits in 17 minutes. The next day 45, and the third one hour.Day in and day out there is not a better pit in the boothill.




"Day in and day out there is not a better pit in the boothill" - ...................I was born in the "Bootheel".....hunt there every Thanksgiving and Christmas and will challenge that statement!


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Dec 8, 2009)

DuckGodLiaison said:


> "Day in and day out there is not a better pit in the boothill" - ...................I was born in the "Bootheel".....hunt there every Thanksgiving and Christmas and will challenge that statement!


Challenge accepted!


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 8, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Challenge accepted!



Rut row DuckGodLiaison!  I'm betting on the Dirty South to spank your tail.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 8, 2009)

To bad the outfitter thing didnt work out for you. I freelance and never have to blame an outfitter for a poor hunt. Not being tied to an outfitter allows me to move with the birds and kill em.


----------



## DuckGodLiaison (Dec 9, 2009)

Just pulling you're barrell Illinois...........It's hard to find a bad spot in that entire area!  We do have a pretty remarkable private blind we hunt though.  Both sides of my family are from that area so I've been going there several times a year since I was born.  When are yall goin back up next?  I"ll be there 12/18 - 12/26 locked and loaded.  We can exchange kill pics.


----------

